# Small boiler Job



## plumbingontario (Dec 14, 2014)

Let me know what you think. I added a low water cutoff after this picture was taken. Also I should have put a couple unions in for the rp and prv. This is the first boiler i have ever installed and wish I did some things differently so please critique away.


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

Needs a flame paint job...

And flex gas connector. 

Don't know much about boilers, so it looks good to me.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Why the pix so far away???


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

Looks nice, I like the home made hydraulic seperator


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Was able to blow up the pix.. I concur what Plumdrum said... however, the acid neutrulzier backward?? U want the top fitting to be the outlet to get the full benifit of the stone.. I make my own with pvc fittings to have larger capiticy and less often to replace the stone


----------



## plumbingontario (Dec 14, 2014)

Sorry its only pic i have. I agree it is far away. And top fitting is the outlet. Might be hard to see. Yes a flame paint job would certainly "pimp it out" lol


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Hard to see...
Is that a Lochinvar Cadet?

It would look good with flames airbrushed on it...:laughing:


----------



## alberteh (Feb 26, 2012)

are those grundfos pumps with the bronze circulator or cast? if bronze is there a reason why?


----------



## plumbingontario (Dec 14, 2014)

Yes it that is a cadet good eye. Im not a fan of the foam case they have, seems kinda cheap??. I think i used them there bronze pumps just for simplicity. I could have done the whole thing in black pipe but I like a little copper in the mix. I must add this boiler was installed at a factory to heat there office/maintenance shop addition. So whatever things cost isn't really a concern.


----------



## PLUMBER_BILL (Oct 23, 2009)

*bigger*

cropped it:thumbsup:


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Blew it up a little bit more and increased contrast too...
Several clicks on the pic will get to the largest size...


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Wow.. what kind are those pmps that don't need electric to run?? And the wet stain on the wall, could u use a bucket??


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

rjbphd said:


> Wow.. what kind are those pmps that don't need electric to run?? And the wet stain on the wall, could u use a bucket??


BOHICA...:whistling2::laughing:

Obviously before it was finished RJ...
And I wouldn't bother with a bucket in a factory either unless it was going to make a puddle that someone could slip on...


----------



## Nealfromjpt (Oct 10, 2012)

i have done a few and seen a few , this one looks as nice as any i have seen!


----------



## gasket (Sep 6, 2012)

Looks real good brother. Real clean.


----------

